# Zinnias from last year



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Hey! There's a bee on that flower!


----------



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

I've never seen bees on zinnia, but I guess this was the last time I could say this.

Are these the Profusion series by any chance?


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Jonathan Hofer said:


> I've never seen bees on zinnia, but I guess this was the last time I could say this.
> 
> Are these the Profusion series by any chance?


Sounds familiar, but I truly don't remember. They were planted with the sunflowers, the girls loved all of them.

This year I'm planting Zinnias: Tender Flowers, Bicolor Whirligig and Patel Shades Cutting Blend. And lots of all kinds of things


----------



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

I know the whirligig, and plan to seed some this year as well, but the others I am not familiar with.


----------

